# Noisy air pump



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

I've just set up my first aquarium and have an Elite 802 air pump. The tank and pump are sitting in the kitchen, and the pump is quite noisy. Is it safe to cover it with a towel to dampen the noise a bit? Or does anyone have a better idea?


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Are you trying to put to small of a load on it? I know from past experience if you put a large air pump on a smaller load the back pressure can get up there and cause a lot of noise. Try running it with no load and see if it quiets down.


----------



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

TypeYourTextHere said:


> Are you trying to put to small of a load on it? I know from past experience if you put a large air pump on a smaller load the back pressure can get up there and cause a lot of noise. Try running it with no load and see if it quiets down.


I just disconnected both hoses from the pump and it was noisier than when both were connected!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Unplug it?

I think you got an old noisy air pump. If it's new take it back.

You may have to rebuild (if you can).

Or just buy a new model.

or run a tank with no air pump.


my .02


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

Mine has a sort of sweet range, and is louder below or above that. I noticed that it was quieter when I squeezed it, so I took some big but tight rubber bands, put them around the pump, and then wedged cotton balls between the rubber bands and the pump for extra pressure and insulation. I can still hear it, but it's a lot better.

Also think about what it's sitting on - if it's anything that can vibrate/resonate, that's going to increase the noise.


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

Unrestricted pumps will make noise. Put some tubing and see it it makes as much noise.. Bill in Va.


----------



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

Sounds like you might just need to buy a new pump.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Pretty much any air pump will get noisy with age, with some of them you can replace the diaphragm which should work but I've never tried it. I have used a towel to wrap up an air pump before but I'm not sure it's really a good idea as it could potentially overheat and be a fire risk. Sitting it on top of a towel can help a lot. Putting it inside something like a shoe box can also help and would still let the pump cool off. If it's really noisy then you probably just need a new one.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

Good morning Mark...

If you're using the pump to run an airstone, then IMO it's not necessary. Most power driven filters give the tank even more water movement than an airstone. Some like the bubbles and if that's the case, then keep it.

Try folding a small towel and put the pump on top of it. That will cushion the pump and lessen the vibration and noise.

If you decided to replace it, just PM me. I have a box of air pumps of all sizes in my garage that are in good shape. I stopped using them quite a while ago and will send you one, no kidding.

B


----------



## markrae1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies - there's so much information out there I don't know where to start!

The pump is brand new, so it's definitely not a case of an old pump needing replaced.

I set it on a towel, and that helped a little. I also tried putting a plastic tupperware box over it, and that was even more helpful. So I'm thinking that I'll keep it in a box with some insulating foam stuck to the inside of the box. I'll cut holes in the box so the power cable and air hoses can come out, and cool air can get in.

And then hopefully I can enjoy my bubbly tank without driving myself and everyone else mad with the noise!


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

If it's new and really making a lot of noise consider taking it back and getting a new one. All pumps make some noise but a lot of noise could mean it's not working well. I have a couple pumps of the same brand, different model and they are pretty quiet.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

*awwwwwww for the old days*

of the silent gaint air pumps. quite, powerful and a lifetime warranty. *w3


----------



## fauxcive (Nov 25, 2011)

Since you have the air pump in the kitchen, you can try putting it in the breadbox and closing it just enough to leave room for the air hose and general intake. It's worked for me before as a temporary fix (might work a bit better than the tupperware idea, depending on breadbox material).

But it really is just a temporary fix unless you have a stand to put the aerator in or get a new one, it will constantly be a source of noise.


----------

